# VHF Radio (Free)



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Uniden um415 radio
Radio radio function works but characters do not display on screen. Screen lights up and occasionally displays characters.
Uniden will fix if for $75 flat rate fee, but turnaround is about a month. Decided to upgrade as I couldn't wait.
Free to anyone willing to repair it.
Has DSC function, and triple watch.

Located in Columbus.
Pick up near 315 & 270 or near O'Shaughnessy Reservoir boat ramp


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

still available


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

still available


----------

